# Introducing MaheshaBSD



## FBSD (Apr 26, 2010)

> MaheshaBSD is a new Live CD/DVD/USB operating system based on FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE (i386) with the IceWM window manager.



In case you've not seen this about maheshabsd:

http://www.freebsdnews.net/2010/04/24/introducing-maheshabsd/


----------

